# How I Reversed My Moms Emphysema



## Alex

* How I Reversed My Mom's Emphysema*
by gmiller

An actual account of my mother's struggles and ongoing recovery from emphysema/COPD. After realizing the medical industry had absolutely no viable answers or cures for this disease, I began a 4 year, 6500 hour research sabbatical to try and save her life even though her doctors said it was futile and actually, almost miraculously, reversed her emphysema. You won't believe what I found!


*Monday, November 24, 2014*
* The Cause and Effect of COPD and Other Diseases *




It is no secret that there is a _“cause”_ and _“effect”_ to all disease states. Most thinking people have realized that prescription and over-the-counter medications address the _“effect”_ of these disease states but not the underlying _“cause”_ of the disease state condition and for this reason are ineffective.


* Why the Pharmaceutical Approach of Treating the Symptoms (“Effects”) of Disease Does Not Work!*




Imagine if you had a clogged drain and a leaky faucet in your sink. Every morning you would have to mop the kitchen floor and scoop water out of the full sink and pour it in the yard. The _“cause”_ or _“causes”_ of the problem are the clogged drain and the leaky faucet. The _“effect”_ in this case, is the increased water bill and the wet kitchen floor.

If the _“cause”_ of the problem is not addressed, the problems will progress. The leaky faucet may be leaking because of a worn out washer which will disintegrate further over time making the leak progressively worse over time.




If we continue addressing only the _“effect”_ of the clogged drain and the leaky faucet we will eventually be mopping the entire floor and eventually we will awaken to a completely flooded kitchen.

If we addressed part of the problem, namely the clogged drain, we would eliminate the major part of the problem only leaving the increased water bill. If we then put new washers in the faucet eliminating the leak altogether, the problem is solved and no longer progressing to a further deteriorated state.

Treating disease in civilized society is exactly like this clogged sink. As we discussed earlier, there is a _“cause”_ and _“effect”_ to the disease state and medications treat the _“effect”_ but not the _“cause”_ of the disease. Like the wet kitchen floor that gets worse over time, the disease state gets worse over time if all we are doing is treating the _“effect”_ of the disease.

* Why Treating the Symptoms of COPD With Medications Does Not Stop the Disease from Progressing*




In the treatment of COPD and emphysema, the excuse for treating the _“effects”_ of COPD instead of treating the _“cause”_ of COPD is that they do not know what _“causes”_ COPD to progress. They do know that smoking is generally the “cause” or reason you have the disease but they have no idea why COPD progresses even after you quit smoking.

When I asked my mother’s doctor why her COPD and emphysema were progressing after she quit smoking two and a half years earlier he replied, _“We don’t know. It’s a mystery!”_
 
*The Cause and Effect of COPD and Emphysema*




Since we know the prescription medications are only treating the _“effects”_ of COPD and not the _“cause”_ of COPD_,_ we understand and realize that we must do something, in addition to these drugs, if we expect to survive this disease.
We know the primary _“cause”_ of COPD is either smoking or being in the presence of second-hand smoke. In addition, our diet and overall health are a big influence on how quickly COPD progresses.
Many doctors still stick to the old adage that, _“If you eat healthy you do not need to take vitamins.”_ This is patently untrue and it becomes blatantly obvious when we look at recommended daily allowances for nutrients and then also take a look at the _“therapeutic”_ dosages of those required nutrients.
The FDA (Food and Drug Administration) recommends 1200 mg of omega-3 per day however, the American Heart Association stated that 4000 mg of omega-3 per day will reduce your risk of heart disease by 30%.


* Why Nutritional Supplements Are Necessary for Achieving and Maintaining Optimal Health*
One of the most common prescription medications on the market for the last 50+ years is antibiotics. It is very difficult to find someone who has not taken an antibiotic at some time in their life. When we take antibiotics they kill the bad bacteria they are supposed to kill but they also kill our _“beneficial”_ bacteria which reside in our small and large intestines. These beneficial bacteria are called probiotics.
Probiotics make up 70% - 80% of our immune systems (depending on who you listen to) and once they are gone we are missing an extremely important element necessary for achieving optimal health. It is next to impossible to ward off colds and floes with 70% -80% of our immune systems missing and even harder to prevent pathogens from entering our bodies with our probiotics or _“gate keeper”_ missing. These pathogens include cancer, bacteria, viruses and fungi.






There are two types of fungi. Pathogenic fungi are immediately recognized by our immune system if it has not been compromised by antibiotic use. Granulocytosis occurs and the pathogenic fungi is eliminated.

The other type of fungi is the most dangerous. They are called _“opportunistic”_ fungi since they emulate human cells and go undetected by our immune system. If our immune system has been compromised by antibiotic use, the probability of it going undetected by our immune system increases dramatically.
These opportunistic fungi not only emulate human cells so they are not attacked, they also adapt to treatments very quickly. For this reason, when ridding your body of an opportunistic fungi it is important to change the treatment protocol on a regular basis every month or so. These opportunistic fungi proliferate very slowly and may take years, or even decades, before causing serious problems for the host.




_Candida albicans_ is an opportunistic fungi. After antibiotic use, this fungi often grows out of control causing dysbiosis in your body which may cause thrush (white coating on the inside of the mouth) or a yeast infection or could manifest into something more serious. Your probiotics normally keep _Candida albicans_ in check but since they have been destroyed by the antibiotics, there is nothing keeping _Candida albicans_, or the other opportunistic fungi, under control.

* Is The Progression of COPD Truly a Big Mystery?*
I felt certain that my mother’s worsening condition due to her COPD was not some big mystery like her doctors claimed. The disease progression of COPD has every characteristic of a pathogen proliferating in the lungs.

I felt certain that if this pathogen were cancer, the doctors would have found it with all their tests.

I felt certain that if it were a virus it would have caused an elevated white blood cell count which would have been determined by a blood test.

I felt certain that it could not be a bacteria remembering all the antibiotics she had been given for lung infections.

That only left pathogenic fungi and opportunistic fungi.
I think if it were a pathogenic fungi it would proliferate quickly like a week after you start smoking, but it doesn’t. Nobody is diagnosed with COPD the week after they start smoking! This pathogen usually takes decades before it is noticeable to the smoker that they have a breathing problem, usually shortness of breath which is termed an exacerbation.
For this reason, and a few I’ll cover below, I think this pathogen that is proliferating in the lungs causing the progression of COPD and all the COPD related diseases like chronic bronchitis, asthma and emphysema, is an opportunistic fungi that enters the lungs through smoking or breathing second-hand smoke.







Everyone has heard,

_“If it walks like a duck and it quacks like a duck, it’s a duck!”_

If there is a pathogen in the lungs causing the progression of COPD, then it should act like a pathogen. And if this pathogen is an opportunistic fungi then:


It would take decades before it proliferated enough and occupied a large portion of the patient’s lung volume before supplemental oxygen was necessary.
It would slowly proliferate in the lungs causing the body to adapt by distending the lungs. It would then proliferate more causing further lung distention. This back and forth would continue for decades eventually resulting in the condition common to COPD patients known as _“Barrel Chest.”_
After decades of proliferating, it would cause the distending lungs to crowd the stomach making normal-sized meals impossible. This would cause weight loss that would become drastic in End Stage Emphysema or Stage IV COPD.
A restrictive diet developed by Dr. Kenneth Hunter to starve cancer, a pathogen, would also starve this pathogen, the opportunistic fungi that I was beginning to think was causing the progression of my mother’s COPD and emphysema. Dr. Hunter is a Microbiologist and Cancer Researcher at the University of Nevada School of Medicine in Reno.







The amazing thing was that this diet, developed by Dr. Hunter, produced the very first signs of improvement in my mother’s condition! The initial improvements were very subtle but I was excited to know with each bit of improvement, we were proving the _Opportunistic Fungi Theory of COPD Progression. _
I was very happy realizing that if this was an opportunistic fungi, it could be killed. This diet I had borrowed from Dr. Hunter was apparently starving this pathogen by taking systemic sugar out of the diet. Your body needs sugar to function but any excess sugar that you eat that is not carried across the cell membrane by insulin, circulates systemically, feeding every pathogen in your body. What do these pathogens eat? Sugar! In fact, cancer cells have more than 90 receptors on each cell for sugar.

The amazing thing was that this diet, developed by Dr. Hunter, produced the very first signs of improvement in my mother’s condition! The initial improvements were very subtle but I was excited to know with each bit of improvement, we were proving the _Opportunistic Fungi Theory of COPD Progression. _
I was very happy realizing that if this was an opportunistic fungi, it could be killed. This diet I had borrowed from Dr. Hunter was apparently starving this pathogen by taking systemic sugar out of the diet. Your body needs sugar to function but any excess sugar that you eat that is not carried across the cell membrane by insulin, circulates systemically, feeding every pathogen in your body. What do these pathogens eat? Sugar! In fact, cancer cells have more than 90 receptors on each cell for sugar.

I found this diet without a moment to spare. When my mother was diagnosed with COPD and emphysema two and a half years earlier, she appeared healthy with a normal body weight, she ate normal-sized meals, she could sleep through the night and she did not need any supplemental oxygen.

When I found Dr. Hunter’s diet and started her and I on it, she weighed only 77 pounds, she was on 4 liters of continuous supplemental oxygen on an oxygen concentrator that only went to 5 liters, she was only able to eat about a cup of food for her meals or she couldn’t breathe and she was only able to sleep for about an hour before waking in the middle of an _exacerbation_ which is an extreme shortness of breath episode.

Needless to say, the improvements I saw just from Dr. Hunter’s diet were like a Godsend to me! I knew my mother did not have much time left unless we did something other than the prescription drugs that stopped working in End Stage Emphysema anyway!

At this stage I had been staying up all night for about a year and a half so I could check on my mother every 10 or 15 minutes. I was worried she would stop breathing during the night and I would find her the next morning after having a nice restful sleep. I couldn’t stand thinking about how much of a nightmare that would be so I started just staying up. I would make a pot of coffee at 11:30 pm and start researching. While downloads were going on I could walk in and check on her.


* Improvements from Diet vs Improvements from Medications*




One thing I noticed after getting her started on Dr. Hunters diet was that even though the improvements were subtle, they were permanent! This allowed us to build upon them every day even though individually they were small.

The problem with the improvements she experienced from taking the drugs was that the improvements were only temporary. It was obvious after a while that the drugs were doing nothing but masking symptoms while the disease was blazing on! This is precisely the “smoke and mirrors” approach used by the medical industry that had resulted in End Stage Emphysema for my mother. This was nothing more than deception. My mother believed her doctor was helping her improve and survive this disease. He was not! She believed the drugs he was prescribing would stop the disease and possibly heal her lungs but certainly save her life. They will not!





* The New Menu That Began My Mother’s Recovery from COPD & Emphysema*
If you are interested in trying this diet I borrowed from Dr. Hunter, it is available as a FREE DOWNLOAD by simply signing up for the _“Alternative COPD Treatments”_ newsletter. Once you sign up you are sent a verification email. You must click on the link in that verification email and you are taken immediately to the download page.







The *“Alternative COPD Treatments”* newsletter provides relevant information regarding alternative treatments that are showing promise for COPD patients.
Try the diet and see if you don’t experience these same improvements! If you are like 7000+ other people who have downloaded this book and are seeing positive results, you will begin noticing improvements after about 3 or 4 weeks and you should also notice they are permanent!
If you would like to accelerate your recovery return to my web site after you see these initial improvements and purchase the entire book that details the 14 supplements that were necessary for my mother’s complete recovery from COPD and emphysema and order your first month’s supplement package.


*Alternative COPD Treatments*

*source: http://reverseemphysemacopd.blogspot.com/*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Very interesting @Alex. Luckily my COPD stopped when I kicked the stinky habit and started vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Very interesting @Alex. Luckily my COPD stopped when I kicked the stinky habit and started vaping.



@Andre, I'm still reading through the attached pdf right now, and I'm so impressed with his research, not to mention the detail involved.

I'm really glad to hear your news regarding COPD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> @Andre, I'm still reading through the attached pdf right now, and I'm so impressed with his research, not to mention the detail involved.
> 
> I'm really glad to hear your news regarding COPD


Thanks, the banting might have contributed from a very quick scan of what he says.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

thanks @Alex, very good information this. I did the Atkins diet which cuts out almost all sugars and had significant health improvements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

